# could both be in same apiary?



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

I would love to be treatment free, but I would want to experiment with different ways. Could one treat some hives while not treating others in the same yard? I would also want to try some long term experiments.


----------



## WillH (Jun 25, 2010)

This is the tf forum and I am not tf. With that said, my answer to your question is "yes." I only treat hives that have an infestation of mites. If I find hives with more than 3% count on a sugar shake on August 15th, I treat. This year I did not treat 2 hives that were below that threshold. They had low counts on August 15th and again on October 1st. They were grafted from a queen that I did not treat last year and wintered well. Ironically, both hives have solid bottom boards. Most on screened BB's had mites.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

My experience contradicts the above.

I started out not treating one colony (out of three) that didn't meet the threshold last year (often having no mites at all on testing). This year I tried not treating different one (out of four) small, nuc with low counts and a history of a long brood break. In both these instances I believe the untreated, and under-threshold, hive provided the source for rapid re-infestation of my other colonies in the yard due to drifting.

After those experiences I now treat every colony in the yard with the same product, at the same time. I may vary the amount (one strip vs two for MAQS or different dosage of the OAV) depending on the mite load, but everybody gets some treatment at once.

YMMV, of course.

I monitor year-round, so I always have data about current mite levels. 

Enj.


----------



## Beeonefarms (Nov 22, 2013)

Move one non treated colony further away .. In a couple of generations .. those drifting mite carrying bees might just be strong enough to handle to not need your "help" with medications.


----------



## WillH (Jun 25, 2010)

enjambres said:


> but everybody gets some treatment
> 
> Enj.


In other words if someone in your household is sick everyone in the house gets the same medicine. Why do you have to treat a healthy hive? I am not proud of putting chemicals in my hives, and try to minimize it. I want to be treatment free eventually. I want to identify bees that deal with mites successfully and have more of them. It will take many years. Last year I did not treat 1 of 6. So that is 17%. This year I did not treat 2 of 7 that is 28%. Next year I want even higher percentage. So I think gradually I am moving towards being treatment free. It is good to have mites around so they have a chance to be exposed to them and develop resistance.


----------

